
Major Incident at SendGrid - jbeales
https://status.sendgrid.com/incidents/c2k6nqpr9t7p
======
jbeales
Seems pretty big, I can't log in to my account and it seems like no email is
being sent.

Hopefully this isn't another Garmin.

